# Interesting --- homes built using shipping containers



## Tude

Some of these are amazing! Costs probably don't include shipping/handling of container - so that's just the start. Still pretty interesting.

_________

All you need is around $2000 to begin building one of these epic homes – made from recycled shipping containers! Check out some of these amazing creations!

A luxury home doesn’t always necessarily mean thousands of square footage, towering great rooms and gilded toilets. Take these homes for example: to begin building one of these epic houses, all you need is $2,000. That $2,000 will buy you a shipping container. What you do with that shipping container… well, that’s completely up to you. Some creative people have found a way to transform this rudimentary “room” with metal siding into luxury housing that blows us away. These homes are epic.

*1.) A shipping container doesn’t have to be a closed space.*






*2.) Blue container? Run with it!*





*3.) Open up the metal boxes and let your imagination run wild.*





*4.) *jaw drops**





*5.) The shapes are basically the same, but wow.*




*
6.) Utilitarian… and awesome.*





*7.) The best part about this one is that you know they made it out of shipping containers.*





*8.) This open concept was taken a step further with a sliding garage door.*





*9.) You don’t rob this house. Ever.*





*10.) Modern, yet … not.*





*11.) This is the kind of home that keeps a person happy.*





*12.) Already-made pool? Yes please.*




*13.) Recycled materials AND it’s good for the planet.*
*



*
*14.) This collection of containers is just epic.*





*15.) These are so inspiring.*







http://www.trueactivist.com/a-shipp...bar2&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=container


----------



## Kye

I think it would be really cool to have a shipping container for a home. Maybe I'll have one of my own in a few years.


----------



## Dameon

I've seen a few shipping container houses, a friend of mine lives in one. I stayed in one down in Arkansas for a couple of weeks that had a woodstove in it. It was pretty neat.


----------



## Matt Derrick

In Amsterdam I saw a few apt complexes that are about 6-7 stories high and entirely made up of of shipping containers and looked ultra modern. As a building alternative the idea has been around for about 15 years now.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

I've been kicking this idea around lately and how cool and cost effective it would be as a precursor to building a house. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

Yeah... I've been dreaming of a Moroccan riyad style shipping container home for YEARS. The question is... where would I want a stationary house to be ? Can't commit to location. And I spend all my pocket money on penny whistles and moon pies


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

@ Matt - yah I've seen those ultra-modern ones in the 'Dam too. They're effective but I never liked the really "modern" looking home design. Just my personal taste. Some friends of mine have an idea to drag their asses out to Gaza and address the housing shortage (thanks Israel for again being totally awesome and destroying everything) by building a few shipping container homes which they would jerry-rig to be earth/sand insulated. So from the outside they would look kinda like an Oregon Hobbit Hippie House. So far they haven't settled on a design (consensus decision-making in action !) but if they ever get their shit together I'll update.


----------



## Matt Derrick

one of the things i like about shipping conatiner houses is that with as little as 2-4 of them you can build a pretty sizeable house. what i'd like to do is have a bit of land somewhere and make a collective farm/housing project using this method. basically an (almost) open door policy for members to StP to crash at while passing through town.

i used to bike by all these empty land plots on the east side of austin, tx every day, and they were so secluded from the rest of the neighborhood and right next to the railroad tracks. pretty much a perfect spot, but i dunno what they were zoned for or how much they cost. i like the idea of having land, but i don't want it to be out in the middle of nowhere (but i also don't want to be in a huge city).


----------



## Dmac

i have seen a show about doomsday peppers and they would bury the containers for underground bunkers.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

dmac66 said:


> i have seen a show about doomsday peppers and they would bury the containers for underground bunkers.


I've heard of that but the containers aren't built to take that kind of pressure and can collapse. It would take some hardcore reinforcement to make that safe.


----------



## Matt Derrick

MolotovMocktail said:


> I've heard of that but the containers aren't built to take that kind of pressure and can collapse. It would take some hardcore reinforcement to make that safe.



id have to see the math on that before making that assumption. like i said earlier, i've seen 10 story apartment complexes made up of em. sure, they have ibeams in there somewhere, but it's not unrealistic to put one underground. it just depends on how much dirt you put on it.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Matt Derrick said:


> id have to see the math on that before making that assumption. like i said earlier, i've seen 10 story apartment complexes made up of em. sure, they have ibeams in there somewhere, but it's not unrealistic to put one underground. it just depends on how much dirt you put on it.


Here's an article on it from a prepper site. I think the 10 story apartment complexes you refer to worked because the containers are designed for that very purpose but are not built for the enormous pressure of tons of dirt piled on the relatively thin metal.

Also, here's a frightening photo from that site:


----------



## Matt Derrick

damn. i stand corrected 

i'm no engineer, but for those apt complexes, i'm guessing it's reinforced with I beams as well.


----------



## Matt Derrick

that's actually a pretty good article. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Art101

I have some experience converting a 53ft shipper into a lab and to be honest it wasn't really that hard. The walls are thin and the end caps are box steel. We cut the walls with a gas driven wheel cutter for windows pulled one door and replaced it with a standard house door. Electrical was run in tubing, all in all pretty fast job took about a month start to finish.


----------



## amurazdoh

Matt Derrick said:


> damn. i stand corrected
> 
> i'm no engineer, but for those apt complexes, i'm guessing it's reinforced with I beams as well.


Shipping containers stack up well with each other because there's vertical support at each corner. They are basically sheathed rectangular frames with no support elsewhere.


----------

